# manque boutons précédent/suivant dans Safari



## bobik.oO (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne vois plus apparaître mes boutons précédent/suivant sous Safari. Lorsque je vais dans présentation/personaliser la barre d'adresse, ces boutons apparaissent bien dans ma barre donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi elle n'apparaît pas ensuite lorsque je navigue.

J'ai voulu réinstaller le logiciel mais je n'ai pas trouvé pour OS X.4.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2007)

Quand tu vas dans _pr&#233;sentation/personnaliser la barre d'adresse_, tu glisses les boutons &#224; l'endroit o&#249; tu les veux dans la barre de Safari.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quand tu vas dans _présentation/personnaliser la barre d'adresse_, tu glisses les boutons à l'endroit où tu les veux dans la barre de Safari.


 
Ou tu prends la "barre par défaut" et tu la glisses vers la barre de Safari (en haut de ta fenêtre Safari)


----------



## bobik.oO (2 Mai 2007)

C'est bon j'ai retrouvé mes petites flèches. Je ne faisais pas la bonne manip.

Merci beaucoup


----------

